# proFTP | Download für alle?



## timen (26. September 2007)

Hallo

ich habe den proFTP server installiert, er läuft auch, und die verschiedenen benutzer können sich auch einloggen soweit.

Ich würde allerdings dies alles ohne login machen.

Sprich, derjenige der den Ftp server aufruft, bekommt gleich alle dateien, die hochgeladen sind, zu gesicht, und kann sie downloaden, ohne jeglichen Login.

Hoffe auf antwort

Die Konfig:

```
# (C) www.ProFTPD.de
ServerName "www.int-clan.de"
ServerType inetd
DefaultServer on

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.
Port 21

# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new dirs and files
# from being group and world writable.
Umask 022

# Note that this ONLY works in standalone mode
MaxInstances 30

# Set the user and group under which the server will run.

# To cause every FTP user to be "jailed" (chrooted) into their home
# directory, uncomment this line.
DefaultRoot ~

 # Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.

AllowOverwrite on

<Anonymous ~ftp>
  User                        ftp
  Group                       nogroup
  UserAlias                   anonymous ftp
  DirFakeUser on ftp
  DirFakeGroup on ftp
  RequireValidShell           off
  MaxClients                  10
  DisplayLogin                welcome.msg
  DisplayFirstChdir           .message
  <Directory *>
    <Limit WRITE>
      DenyAll
    </Limit>
  </Directory>
</Anonymous>

<Global>
DefaultTransferMode binary
RootLogin off
</Global>
```


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. September 2007)

Ich bin nicht sicher ob es ueberhaupt moeglich ist komplett ohne Login zu arbeiten, ich denk zumindest als anonymous muss man sich immer anmelden, was aber in der Regel ohne Passwort moeglich ist (einige Server verlangen asl Passwort eine gueltige eMail-Addresse, aber das ist eigentlich eher die Ausnahme).

Ein Problem sollte das aber nicht darstellen. Wenn der User zum Beispiel per Browser zugreift und nicht ueber einen normalen FTP-Client, dann sollte die Anmeldung umgangen werden da die gaengigen Browser erstmal ein Login als anonymous probieren und nur Login-Daten wollen wenn dies fehlschlaegt.


----------

